# Need help with dog suffering from hayfever



## victoria_lu (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have recently adopted a 7year old rotweiler and she has began to suffer really badly with hayfever. I have had her at the vets numerous times because she was chewing her pads off her paws and was struggling to walk. She was perscribed piriton and a steroid tablet after quite a few visits to the vet and began to look better, the vet then took her off the steroid and she still seemed great. However over the last month she again began suffering. This time however she is also chewing her legs and is pulling out alot of hair and so she has become very patchy. I have taken her to the vet around 3 times this month to sort it but they do not seem to help. They do not want to put her back on steroid tablets permanently because of health risks which is understandable, however the piriton alone does not seem to make a difference. 

I am really worried about her as she just isnt herself and it is awful to see her so stressed out. Also I know her previous owner and prior to this summer she has never suffered with hayfever, is it common for this to start later in life?

I am just hoping for some advice on what to do next really, or if anyone knows any other forms of treatment which I could suggest to my vet. Thank you for taking the time to read my post, any advice is greatly apreciated.

Victoria


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry no ideas but bumping this for you

I'd keep trying with the piriton, have you tried aloe vera cream or an anti histamine cream on her feet/legs, also keep away from green places to give her a chance for the itching to settle

I have hayfever (totally pointless affliction) and if she gets the same itch as I get in the back of my throat then no wonder she is being driven to chewing to relieve it


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You could try other antihistamines other than piriton - I think it's just finding one that works for your dog. I remember someone on another dog forum having success with atarax. 

Could it be something else other than hayfever do you think? Is your dog scratching at all?


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

Have you tried a human, steroid cream such as boots own brand, it is very good and will reduce the need to itch so much without the same effects as the steroids prescribed by your vets atarax isd also good.

Is it possible that your dog may be suffering from some other allergies? you may need to push this matter more with your vet, or even switch vets if they are unable to help, maybe switch to a specialist? Has your vet done a blood test? to test for allergens? these can determine if your dog is allergic to;
Pollen
Food
Insects
Yeasts

Regards


----------



## beni (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you tried to figure out what is different between the home your dog came from and your home? Food? Carpeting? Inside plants? Cleaning products? Hopefully, it might be something as simple as that (though carpeting might not be such a simple thing to change).

I have two dogs that have developed an itchiness that I cannot quite track down. Steroids are an easy way to lessen them, but they just hide the real problem and can have unwanted side effects. Plus steroids don't address the bacterial problems associated with the skin that is being chewed.

Right now I am about a week into giving them Yucca Intensive -- touted as being a natural steroid. I mix one drop for each 10 lbs in some water or broth, then pour it on their food. Yucca cleanses the liver and kidneys, promotes blood flow and tissue repair while preventing further degeneration of injured tissues. Reduces the "itch" of allergies.

They are scratching less and their skin is looking better. I am pleased so far. It's natural, so it will take a bit longer than synthetic drugs. Maybe it will help your dog.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

A friend of mine had a rott that was allergic to certain pollen, it passed when that particular strain went out of season, so lasted 4-6 weeks every year.
I advised thornit between the pads which helped as long as u can stop ur dog from chewing feet.
Another thing is dog boots while the pollen is aggrivating, or ask vet for 4 empty drip bags to make a set (cheaper way) they may even make em for u
If u can during the bad periods walk by the sea?? or have a cool foot bath ready from when she returns from a walk, containing a weak salt solution.
Is it all 4 feet affected or just 2 as if its just the hinds then it may not be an allergy it may be ear mites but am sure ur vet would have checked.


----------



## victoria_lu (Jan 12, 2009)

wow thank you all for your replies! I have not tried any other anti histamines yet but that is definately something that I will look into if they have different effects on different dogs as she is currently on the highest dose of piriton. Also can you get the boots brands of steroid over the counter with them being steroid based?

As for the allergy the vet has not taken any blood tests even though I have pushed them to do so, I have now been to two different vets about this condition and both seem to think it is hayfever but I am unsure because of the change of surroundings. I have tried to keep everything as similar to her other house ie cleaning products, food etc because that was what I thought the problem was origionally, however when she first started to suffer it was when we walked on a freshly cut field and the moment she got home she began chewing and so that was why I thought it must be hayfever and the vet seems to think she shows all the signs of severe hayfever. She is also scratching but she has constant fleaing and we mentioned mites to the vet but they didnt seem to think that it was an issue.

I have also bought her a set of boots, which she hates I might add! But they do stop her from getting to her paws untill I leave the house and then when I get back they are off!  I have also got her a buster collar to stop the chewing which really does help but she still manages to get around it some how and have a good chew.

Thank you again for all of your replies it is much appreciated and I am going to try as many as possible until she starts to get better


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

check with the vet but dogs can take piriton (chlorophenamine), it can really help. the definitely check with vet about dosage etc...xxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

victoria_lu said:


> wow thank you all for your replies! I have not tried any other anti histamines yet but that is definately something that I will look into if they have different effects on different dogs as she is currently on the highest dose of piriton. Also can you get the boots brands of steroid over the counter with them being steroid based?
> 
> As for the allergy the vet has not taken any blood tests even though I have pushed them to do so, I have now been to two different vets about this condition and both seem to think it is hayfever but I am unsure because of the change of surroundings. I have tried to keep everything as similar to her other house ie cleaning products, food etc because that was what I thought the problem was origionally, however when she first started to suffer it was when we walked on a freshly cut field and the moment she got home she began chewing and so that was why I thought it must be hayfever and the vet seems to think she shows all the signs of severe hayfever. She is also scratching but she has constant fleaing and we mentioned mites to the vet but they didnt seem to think that it was an issue.
> 
> ...


Yes it is available over the counter, its quite cheap 

I would push for a blood test with the vet if i where you just to clear up any other allergies, poor girl  sounds like you are doing everything you can which is great, hope you fins the problem and the cure soon


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

A blood test wont really show up what your dog is allergic too. 

You can be asked to be seen by a dematological specialist. I used to work at a referral centre, so saw a lot of skin complaints. They are amongst the hardest conditions to diagnose and treat.

You can have a intradermal test done. This involves shaving a large patch on the side of your dog, and injecting very small amounts of things that dogs are commonly allergic too. The site is monitored for reactions. Based on the results, the vets are able to have vaccines/treatments made specifically for your dog (the ones where i worked were shipped over from denmark) and can be very successful.

This is very expensive though. The dog cant be on any treatment at the time of the testing either.

Its just a thought to let you know what options are avaiable.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

This link might be helpful. Explains the skin testing better than I did aswell 

ATOPIC DERMATITIS IN THE DOG


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

antihistamine cheaper alternative
ask at the chemist for the generic ingredient rather than the brand name.
For example I cannot cope with piriton (knocks me out) so use benadryl non drousy one a day, I ask for lotratadine and get 30 pills for about 2-3 pounds as opposed to £8 for benadryl.


----------



## bichonhotel (Jun 11, 2009)

You could try to feed your dog a locally produced honey.

It helped my step son.

The logic is that the honey is made from the same pollens that your dog is allergic to, by eating the honey you are building up a tolerance to it.

In reality you might need to source honey from up to 10 miles away depending on where you live.

To find a supplier contact the Bee Keeper Association

Local Associations

This will need to be done daily and will take quite a long time, probably too late to help this year but I would recommend starting sooner rather than later in time for next season.


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

You are having the same problems as me with my GSD. She is on 4 piriton a day, plus I have bought some herbal tablets for her to help promote healthy skin. They are from dorwest herbs and they're called mixed vegetables and the other is garlic and Fengueek (something like that anyway!!)

I have clipped the fur away from the wounds (she had made them bleed) and bathed twice daily in hibiscrub (diluted), dried thoroughly and then sudocrem applied. It is essential to stop him from chewing/licking the areas so the buster/elizabethan collar is a must.

i took Star to the vets, I am not a fan of pumping steroids into them...she hasn't had any as of yet. I bought some malaseb shampoo to wash the bacteria from the wounds. The vet said it was likely she had atopica dermatitis, but to be certain we would have to run a series of tests. My vet said it was highly likely that this is a pollen allergy as it is seasonal and not all year round. My vet mentioned a drug, I think he called it atopica...apparently very expensive but good at controlling these allergies, the draw back, I think it has steroids in.

I have managed to get Star'shotspots to heal. I have been given her some extra good quality protein to help her wounds to heal. 2 egss every other day and a tin of sardnies a day on her dinner.

I have split her piriton so she has one at 4 hour intervals through out the day.

So far this seems to be working, she is not itching half as much and the hotspot is nearly healed.

I will continue with the piriton throughout the summer and then next year I will start her on them in March in preperation for the summer. I will also continue with the herbal products.

If you do try other antihistamines check with your vet first as not all types are suitable for dogs.


----------

